# Sleep tight Cleopatra xxxx



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You were probably the moodiest, most unsociable rat I have ever met, but we loved you so much & you kept your sisters Shadow & Bullseye in line very well. We bought you, Shadow & Bullseye from our local garden centre in July 2008 & when you were PTS you were 2 years & 5 months. 
You were always getting in trouble for biting people & you're the only rat I've owned who's bitten my finger & drawn blood! You were allof & selective about who you wanted to share your affection with, Mark your daddy being one of your favourite people (although you gave him a nip once as well, just to let him know who was the boss!) You were also an absolute nightmare to take a photo of, never still for long enough, I don't know why as you were such a pretty girl!
You recovered from a tumour operation in February this year & you have been on & off antibiotics for a respiratory disease since spring. Today I had to make the hardest decision anyone has to make, as you were in pain & losing weight, the vet also thinks you suffered a stroke as you were getting very confused & couldn't sit up any more to hold your food or wash yourself. You lived to a good age for a rat & had a long & rich life.
We shall miss you Cleo xx
Play hard at the Bridge with Freya & Loki & all our other babies


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Cleopatra.. xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP Cleopatra. Run free at the bridge llittle one.


----------

